# Marzocchi SUPERMONSTER Federgabel mit 300mm Federweg! RARITÄT nur 400x weltweit!



## wildsau74 (19. Oktober 2011)

*http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marzocchi-SUPERMONSTER-Federgabel-300mm-Federweg-RARITAT-nur-400x-weltweit-/260875657946?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3cbd66a2da*


----------

